# Koda ABGA Reg Boer goat X Geista 75% Boer /Nubian Kids



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

so we have a week until Geista gives birth she was bred by our ABGA Registered Boer Buck Koda on October 7th, 2011. We are super excited  and cant wait, we are a bit nervous because we dont know if shes going to have twins (which she could because both her and koda are from a set of twins themselves) or a single we are hoping for twins but Ahh we are just so excited  i think it's safe to say we can start the count down. she can give birth from anywhere to the 1st of march to the 10th of march her due date is originally March 5th


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding ...can't wait to see them.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy kidding! :thumb:


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

lol she went into labor yesterday at 3 am and she kept having contractions for 18 hours yesterday but today shes fine :/ we are a bit worried that something might have happend.. she hasnt spit them out lol we are hoping sometime today or tomorrow she will deliever or better yet on her due date XD lol... if nothing has happend like a miss carriage


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Was she is active pushing labor? If so... you need to go in and help her....the babies are stuck.... :hug: 

Is she open?

If she was just looking uncomfortable.... stretching alot....yawning ...not in duress and not pushing... she is in pre-labor ...which can take many hours for some Does..... :hug:


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Was she is active pushing labor? If so... you need to go in and help her....the babies are stuck.... :hug:
> 
> Is she open?
> 
> If she was just looking uncomfortable.... stretching alot....yawning ...not in duress and not pushing... she is in pre-labor ...which can take many hours for some Does..... :hug:


 its actually the first stage labor that we thought happend a few days ago its odd because she did that on tuesday 2/28/12 then she didnt do it again until thursday (yesterday 3/1/12) and shes still doing it a little bit today only not labored breathing like so she might have them sometime tomorrow . we are hoping D: lol. i wonder if since she did that two times ... maybe it means shes carrying twins? lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds to be getting closer....keep an eye on her ...happy Kidding..... :thumb:


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> She sounds to be getting closer....keep an eye on her ...happy Kidding..... :thumb:


 :leap: she had them just 4 hours ago! XD twins one girl and a boy XD they are so cute. we are bottle feeding the girl and the boy we left on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet ...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> How sweet ...congrats... :thumb:


thanks  lol my mom changed gothicas name to tater lol but its still awesome  we are so excited for the next ones as well XD but they arent due until the end of april XD


----------

